# Box Confusion For Alpine Type R's



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post here but am not new to car audio. I have two 09 model Alpine Type R's and a brand new PDX 1.1000. I have them in a box that my friend had given to me. the box is slot ported as you can see in the picture but being as it was given to me i have no idea where it is tuned at frequency wise. knowing that you can only get about 3/4 of either SQ or SPL. I am looking for a box or a box recomendation that would give me the most SPL. in this regard i do not care about SQ as much because i have a sealed box im putting them in for daily driving. 

I have had people tell me that seperate chambers are better for type R's and then different people tell me that combined chambers w/ a side slot port give the best SPL for type R's so im really confused on that matter. 

So my main question actually is what is the best box/box design and/or tuning frequency for 2 12" newer model type R's? any input would be useful.

Oh and by the way the picture of my box has my old kicker comps in there. i don't have a current picture of my type r's in that box. just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## RookieMekanik (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you after loud BASS or SPL numbers ?
For the SPL numbers you should know your car peak frequency and tune the box close to that. For loud bass you need to tune the box just onto 33-35hz and enjoy the bass


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

no, i already have loud bass. lol i want a stricly spl box just for competitions. i have never had/worked with a higher tuned box before. and how am i supposed to find out my cars specific peak frequency?


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a 12" Type-R in a 3 cubic foot box and made a huge improvement over the 1.7 recommended by Alpine. Type-R's love a big ported box!


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

sweet! i should be sure to get a bigger box then. thanks alot


----------



## gotstuff (Nov 28, 2009)

SPL stands for "Sound Pressure Level) So you need to get the full X-Max you can. You need to find the hertz of your car (Crossfire has that info on line) Find someone with the program BassBoxx 6 Pro. This will get you exactly what you want. If that is out of you range, call Alpine. Big SPL means huge boxs. Look at Memphis"s Mojo speaker for its 12" the box is 4 cube foot and the port is big enough to put your head in.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

then start looking at sealing your car. any holes, flex etc.. reduces pressure levels.

go with a common chamber single port. Make sure you have a subsonic filter to high pass those woofers as their life span will drop dramatically if you don't with the higher tuning.


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

I know what SPL means lol. 

I have the subsonic filter on 30Hz so nothing below 30 plays loudly
then i have the LPF on 80Hz.

But how am I supposed to find the Hz of my car? Its a 95 Ford Taurus GL. 

And Im cheap lol so I bought a 50 Sq feet of fat mat and double layered it on my trunk lid and the sides of the trunk. also I cut a hole in the center of my rear deck and turned the subs facing upwards so that the ports are directly under where I cut the hole so more air is flowing into the cabin.

I also just recently purchased an EPIC-150. I hooked that up but now the bass seems muddy. I think I read somewhere that when you use the EPIC on a vented box the bass sounds like poop. but it sounds better on a sealed box. However i still think i am going to bypass that at the comps. 

And also I just bought some polyester fiberfill so i can put that inside my small box. Do you have any suggestions for how i should put it in there? i was thinking hot glue would be the best. because I don't want it flowing out the ports and looking like I'm having a pillow fight in my own car. Plus i heard it can get into the voice-coils and thats bad.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

1 pound of poly = 1 cube. ruffly...


----------



## RookieMekanik (Nov 9, 2009)

gotstuff said:


> * Big SPL means huge boxs.* Look at Memphis"s Mojo speaker for its 12" the box is 4 cube foot and the port is big enough to put your head in.


Totally wrong !

If you make a research about the loudest street cars, theyr pandas and Honda CRX's, you will see that theyr boxes arnt "huge", just around 2 cuft per 12" sub  Huge box comes to talk when we go for 18" subs walled !

SPL is ALL ABOUT testing, theres NO proper truth about the box sizes and port areas !

Just too many factors !

Huge boxes are ONLY for the deep streetbass !


----------

